# RB26DETT swap



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

would be able to swap a RB26DETT into a 91' 300zx Twin-Turbo Coupe


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i dont see why not, good luck on finding the engine though


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

i saw one on ebay for like 1700, i was just wondering cause i was looking at this 300zx twin turbo but it had bad turbos.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You're going to need more than just an engine, probably a whole front clip to do the swap, which goes a bit above 5k IIRC


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just buy a new turbo kit from HKS and make the 300z a screamer.

why waste a perfectly good VG30DETT?


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

this is what comes with the RB26DETT on ebay
Complete Engine 
RWD GTS Transmission 
All Belt-Driven Accessories 
Fuel Injectors and Coil Packs 
Twin Turbo assembly 
Clutch and Flywheel 
Uncut Engine harness 
ECU


----------



## greg5286 (May 7, 2003)

does anyone know why it comes with a gts tranny? cause i thought the gts models came with a different engine, something like rb25det.


----------



## rallyNX (Dec 14, 2002)

I think a lot of the GTS's came with RWD. That transmission would make a silvia/240 swap or even a 300z swap much easier

--Eric


----------



## tcn311 (Jul 17, 2002)

I thought the Skyline swap would be relatively cheap because i could sell the engine,motor,tranny and use that money to buy the install


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

You better have some connections (or be stinking rich) if something ever went wrong with the RB26. We never got that motor over here, so replacement parts would not only be a bitch to find but probably be expensive as hell.

I also thought the GTS was a 2.5, single turbo, rear wheel drive.

But im no Skyline expert. Maybe the 2.6 motor bolts right up to the 2.5 tranny.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

UpChuck said:


> But im no Skyline expert. Maybe the 2.6 motor bolts right up to the 2.5 tranny. [/B]


yep


----------



## rallyNX (Dec 14, 2002)

How many parts do you really need to replace on your engine though? I mean besides rotor/cap/plugs, which you should be able to get fairly eaisily or cheaply, (a good nissan dealer would even get them for you), there is just not a whole lot that needs to get replaced.
the RB26 doesn't even have a cap and rotor, so you don't need to worry about those.
As long as the swap has EVERYTHING on it including the harness, maf, ignitors, ecu and injectors, you could get by pretty easily. It is when you have to buy parts that should have been included with the engine in the first place that things get really expensive.

--Eric



UpChuck said:


> *You better have some connections (or be stinking rich) if something ever went wrong with the RB26. We never got that motor over here, so replacement parts would not only be a bitch to find but probably be expensive as hell.
> 
> I also thought the GTS was a 2.5, single turbo, rear wheel drive.
> 
> But im no Skyline expert. Maybe the 2.6 motor bolts right up to the 2.5 tranny. *


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33615&item=2422996747


----------



## sentragtr20 (Jun 8, 2002)

I know on the z31 the RB20dett is a direct bolt in. The only thing needed is a the crossmember..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

It does, all RB engines will bolt up to any RB gearbox. Been there done that (but not with a RB26DETT!) All the RB25DET is compared to the 26, is shorter stroke and 1 less turbo....oh and diffrent head!


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

they give you the gt-s tranny since the awd would be hard to setup but would be awesome. you can plug the front holes in the gt-r drivetrain but it would be cheaper to go with the gt-s tranny.

ironically i hear the vg30dett is a better engine than the rb... it has more records than the rb26dett including top speed and drag racing. what would be a better engine is the vg30det. it has bigger head ports than the dett meaning more flow. then you could do whatever turbo setup you want to in which case if i were using the engine i would stick with a single turbo since everything would be a lot cheaper.


----------

